# Ipod Nano Chromatic custom firmware



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi,
I got an Ipod Nano Chromatic for christmas and i have downloaded a torrent from the internet inculding 8 games for it. I cannot sync these games with my Ipod and I have read on the internet that i need custom firmware to do it. I'm not sure what custom firmware is and i cannot download it from ANYWHERE :upset:!!

I would be very pleased if somebody could explain to me about custom firmware and provide a link so I can download it.

Many thanks, 
JoeMorgan


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

It is important that ALL new members to TSF read the rules. A link to them is on every page.

When you read them, you will notice that we do not help with illegal issues.

Thanks
Donald

This thread is closed.




JoeMorgan said:


> Hi,
> I got an Ipod Nano Chromatic for christmas and i have *downloaded a torrent from the internet inculding 8 games for it.*


----------

